# Where are all the Dark Elves?



## reubiedoo (Mar 21, 2009)

I recently knocked together a DE list with the help of you fine people, and I like it so much I may consider building it right after I finish my HE, and postpone my other Fantasy projects.

However, lokking at the range on Gw, there is a poor quantity and variety of models. No CO Chariot, no BSB, NO Dreadlord with GW etc, even though there were models of these (you can see half of them in the BRB!).

With a little bit of searching on here I have found rumours of an imminent second wave of DE. Is there any truth to that? If so, and a bunch of plastics come in, and new replacement metal characters then I am excited. If not - why all the damned holes in the range?


----------



## CoNnZ (Mar 28, 2009)

Dark elves don't have much of a range as they were very unpopular in the last edition so gw mostly ignored them and bought out plastic stuff for more popular armies. In the previous book the only plastics DE had were warriors.
Now DE are extremely popular (partly due to how overpowered the book is) and so gw have bought out a number of new models for them.
There is a dreadlord with great weapon just so you know. I think he's direct order though. Looks good though.
They did have a CO chariot but removed the model when they updated the CO look. I have a bunch of the chaos chariots lying around so bought some COK and had them pulling the chariot and used leftover spearmen in the chariot. Looks good 

From what I've heard there may well be a second wave and I've heard its gunna have plastic dark riders and chariot.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Well, there is a Dreadlord with GW, and a mounted DL with GW. There's a model that could easily be a BSB on darksteed (and could probably be put on a cold one if need be), though if you wanted a death hag or foot BSB, you might need to do some conversions.

The lack of a CO chariot is kind of poor, they stopped making them some time ago, and never replaced it. Rumors of a new chariot have been around for a while, but who knows when they might actually come out. Still, there are some interesting conversions for them around the place. Dark Elves are certainly not poor when it comes to current options though, so if you're not into conversions, you can always use other options until the things you want become availiable.

Hope that helps somewhat


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

i was on the phone with GW the other day talking about the beastmen, they told me that the standerd markating porcidures now is having seconed waves for every army book that comes out so yes, there will be a seconed wave.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

stevenhassell said:


> ...they told me that the standerd markating porcidures now is having seconed waves for every army book that comes out so yes, there will be a seconed wave.


While this holds true, there is nothing that guarrantees that the 2nd wave comes within years of the release (see DoC issue with this) or that it actually will include unit x. It is highly likely though that 2nd wave DE will have Dork Riders and a Chariot to fill in the blanks


----------



## Vulcan (Feb 16, 2010)

"Dork Riders," eh? Spoken like one who doesn't appreciate the utility of fast cav with a 9" move and 24" shooting range on BS 4... with 2x shots to boot! :biggrin:

There are several options for GW characters. On the GW website under 'collectors' (no idea why it's there, as far as I know it's a new release) there is a GW dreadlord on foot, and the dreadlord on cold one carries a sword with enough handle to be considered two-handed as well.

As far as the chariot goes, I converted a pair of Tyranoc chariots using various spikey bits and spare cold ones. I'm planning on painting them up as 'slightly used' and blood-spattered, to reflect their change in ownership.

And a common conversion for Dark Riders involves Wood Elf Glade Riders (two boxes of Glade Riders and one box of Dark Elf Warriors yeilds 16 Dark Riders). Bonus points if you can get the hooded Glade Guard heads for them.

EDIT: Pardon me, I meant Glade _Riders,_ not Glade _Guard._ My bad! I have corrected it now.


----------

